# Homemade doggie bed



## Princess GIGI (Jun 7, 2013)

Im new here Hello everyone!!!!
Also I am on a budget and would call myself crafty......
I wanted one of those fancy shmancy princess beds for my first and only chi. her name is GiGi.
well I took and end table some wire hangers fabric and ribbon. bed and tada 
Hope this inspires someone


----------



## Princess GIGI (Jun 7, 2013)

*after photo sorry didnt go on first post*

after photo sorry didnt go on first post


----------



## Alfie2013 (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome. It looks great!.x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like a bed made for a princess! Adorable!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

It turned out beautiful ! Great idea. Little Gigi derserves a bed made for a princess, by the way she is adorable.


----------



## Princess GIGI (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind comments! My first try its not perfect but on a,budget you become quite crafty


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow Roxanne, that's wonderful. Really pretty. Well done, you creative thing you.


----------



## Princess GIGI (Jun 7, 2013)

Aw thanks LS!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh wow, that is incredible! You indeed are very crafty! Fit for a princess :love4:


----------



## Darlene (Oct 12, 2012)

It turned out just gorgeous. My husband and I did one for our new little girl too. I think I attached a picture for you to see. It was on the cheap side too but I love it more than buying one.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

We sure have some talented crafters on here!


----------



## Princess GIGI (Jun 7, 2013)

Darlene, looks awesome , what did you use for base housing?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Darlene said:


> It turned out just gorgeous. My husband and I did one for our new little girl too. I think I attached a picture for you to see. It was on the cheap side too but I love it more than buying one.





Very well done! Fit for a princess! :queen:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

So sweet! Makes me wish I have girl chi's!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darlene (Oct 12, 2012)

I used a less than 10.00 cat bed I found at the pet store.


----------



## Darlene (Oct 12, 2012)

If that is what you meant by base housing. lol


----------



## Darlene (Oct 12, 2012)

Her housing is made out of scrap wood that other people had cut wrong and so we got it real cheap at the local store. We just had them cut more of it for our specs and they cut it for free.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

SWEET! There's tutorials like this on pinterest too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

